# Refusal for 887



## Bitterpie (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey there,

Just got my refusal notice for 887 subclass and the said resin was due to insufficient evidence for my 1 year of work in Australia and I think there should be enough documents to support that.

Any other visas I can apply for?

Or should I appeal for a review and will it be in my favour?
Please help thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Bitterpie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just got my refusal notice for 887 subclass and the said resin was due to insufficient evidence for my 1 year of work in Australia and I think there should be enough documents to support that.
> 
> ...


You will most likely be affected by s. 48 , which means that there are only a few visas that you can apply for now. Your refusal letter should contain that information.

If you believe that the evidence provided at the time of lodgement was sufficient, it may be worthwhile to take it to the AAT. If the evidence wasn't there in the first place, you'll probably be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## RAV8 (May 16, 2016)

Bitterpie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just got my refusal notice for 887 subclass and the said resin was due to insufficient evidence for my 1 year of work in Australia and I think there should be enough documents to support that.
> 
> ...


Did you work for a company or did you do self employment? what are the evidences you provided them with? did it cover all 52 weeks , including payslips , super statements , tax statements , and letters? did co ask for further information from you during processing before sending you the rejection letter?? how many more years left in your current 489 visa?


----------



## RAV8 (May 16, 2016)

CCMS said:


> You will most likely be affected by s. 48 , which means that there are only a few visas that you can apply for now. Your refusal letter should contain that information.
> 
> If you believe that the evidence provided at the time of lodgement was sufficient, it may be worthwhile to take it to the AAT. If the evidence wasn't there in the first place, you'll probably be fighting a losing battle.


Hi Nick,

I have a question if you could answer , im on 489 visa and applying for 887 visa next year, i worked for a company full time for the past 6 months and resigned last month , i have payslips , super statements , tax returns for this position , however i was not given a contract (only have an email offering me the full time job but does not mention my position with the company) , and i resigned in middle of a project and due to not happy with salary , poor conditions and not being able to perform the work properly due to lack of information and support provided by my boss. so far they have ignored my email requests for a reference letter mentioning my position held with the company , duties , salary and employment status at resignation . My boss is not happy because i resigned in the middle of the project. I cannot get any stat declarations from anyone else in the company as i was a bit isolated in the company and had little to no communication with other employees due to the nature of my work. I would like to know if this would become a problem if i cannot get a reference letter from this employer , my payslips show that my employment status was full time and was issued weekly, but does not show my position title.


----------

